# Please help me identify this plant!



## tutquarium (May 27, 2005)

Could you please identify this plant?
Note that the leaf margins have denticles.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

From what I can see, it might be _Limnophila aromatica_. Can you take a closer photograph?


----------



## tutquarium (May 27, 2005)

Thanks, Cavan.

I took a look at Limnophila aromatica in "Plant Finder" database. I think that is it. In fact I had already looked at the database before I posted this thread, but you know that it is really hard to match and identify the plants by looking at each, one by one 

Please find the attached close up shot.


----------

